# Bear with me...



## Roose Hurro (Jun 2, 2011)

Good advice:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJAVe57yH-o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

In case of bear attack: Fight back using your extensive martial arts skills.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 3, 2011)

I heard you're supposed to yell at it and seem threatening and if you run, run down a steep hill so the bear rolls and you can get away.


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2011)

In case of bear attack: be Arnold Schwarzenegger.

[yt]yQhBGDOO4-w[/yt]


----------



## LLiz (Jun 4, 2011)

I feel that I've been taught a valuable lesson.


----------

